# Grouper Throats...



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I asked for some Snowy Grouper throats from a recent trip deep dropping aboard the "Nothin Matters".

Fried a couple up today and they were "Outstanding".

They are a little hard to figure out, Where is the bone? They are a little tougher meat than a grouper fillet. But it really is like tearing chicken off the bone

It'll take a few tries to figure out the bone structure as you eat, but there is MORE meat than you'd ever think and it's a more textured meat. STILL excellent.

The fins seem to be be too rigid and large to be palatable though. I LOVE to nibble on mullet fins and tails, but big grouper fins are too thick. I'd cut them out next time . They can punture bags you freeze them in.

Jim

PS, I also asked for the cheeks on the bigguns... cook them like a scallop (slightly rare) and they are GREAT for a breakfast.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

There is a membrane on the inside of the throat cut. Skin that membrane off and the tenderness will shine through.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

As a target, I think they used a point with a fish on it side, at about at the aft point of the gill plate, to a point just behind the pectoral fin on both sides on the fish carcass.

Then they would lay that cut over flat and split it along the belly.

The bigger the fish, the bigger the cut.

Works on Snapper too.

These fish were probably 15# and there's a meal's worth of fish in each half throat.

Again, I'd probably cut the pectoral fin out when I was butchering the fish, except for presentation, and definitely if I was gonna freeze it.

Jim


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

I use a pair of wire cutters to snip bone at the mid gill plate, at the tip of throat where it meets the jaw and snip fins off. Makes quick work of the task. My families favorite with any fish large enough to make it worth while.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Take the throat out and lay it down with the skin facing down. Cut it in half between the pectoral fins. Bread them up and fry them. Use the fin just like a chicken leg. I love snapper, grouper, redfish throats.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I have never fried them but I heard that there is a restaurant around that does fry them. Still don't know which that is. I like to smoke mine. I lay them out scale side down, having removed the throat membrane spray it with a little olive oil mist and then coat in my favorite spice mixes, I prefer a hot one like blackened seafood magic. I usually do 2 or more different throats, trigger, snapper, gag, red, scamp, whatever is availalable each with a different flavor. Then I smoke them at about 3oo for 30-45 minutes. I'll serve at a get together where alot of people are standing around in the kitchen, give each a fork and just let people pick at it as we shoot the breeze and doing shots.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

This typically how my snappers get cleaned. I'll do the same with the ribs on the bigger fish. Here also is a couple pompano with the backbone and throats seasoned and done on a gas grill.


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

naclh2oDave said:


> I have never fried them but I heard that there is a restaurant around that does fry them. Still don't know which that is. I like to smoke mine. I lay them out scale side down, having removed the throat membrane spray it with a little olive oil mist and then coat in my favorite spice mixes, I prefer a hot one like blackened seafood magic. I usually do 2 or more different throats, trigger, snapper, gag, red, scamp, whatever is availalable each with a different flavor. Then I smoke them at about 3oo for 30-45 minutes. I'll serve at a get together where alot of people are standing around in the kitchen, give each a fork and just let people pick at it as we shoot the breeze and doing shots.


 Im pretty sure Chets on Navy serves Grouper throats


----------



## clunan1 (Mar 27, 2010)

naclh2oDave said:


> I have never fried them but I heard that there is a restaurant around that does fry them. Still don't know which that is. I like to smoke mine. I lay them out scale side down, having removed the throat membrane spray it with a little olive oil mist and then coat in my favorite spice mixes, I prefer a hot one like blackened seafood magic. I usually do 2 or more different throats, trigger, snapper, gag, red, scamp, whatever is availalable each with a different flavor. Then I smoke them at about 3oo for 30-45 minutes. I'll serve at a get together where alot of people are standing around in the kitchen, give each a fork and just let people pick at it as we shoot the breeze and doing shots.


Captian's Table in PC serves grouper throats.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Trigger throats will do you well, too.


----------

